# High racks?



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I'M in the process of building a high rack and want to see what works and what doesn't. This is the start of mine and will post new pictures when I'm done with it. Look forward to see and find out what you are using!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good welding and disign I look forward to seeing the finshed job. Is this an over the cab ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Ought to be a good'n furtaker. I plan on building one eventually, in my spare time.(yeah, right)


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Bar-d perhaps you could have him build your one....hey lives in the same state...that is just down the road for ya







.

Hey Fur...I do like how you have the rests adjustable and the swivel seats. When you finsh you might want to have is LineX'd. i have the stuff on my truck and it is quiet, soft, and nice to the touch. Just a thought.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

On a call that is a great idea! I will check prices to see how much it is. I'm trying to stay under $250 if I can. That is why my bass boat has no seat! lol


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha....well you are either fishing or hunting....so they do not need to be in the other place at the same time.

Drop in on a dealer and ask them. It is softer than other materials and I think you might like it. No rust either.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I have made 4 of them and they had 2 seats, a bench,1 seat ,and now the one i just finished has 2 seats, I like a rail going all the way around so you have a steady gun rest. Made this new one with a ladder so you can get in and out much better. Last one you had to climb up on the tail gait and work your way to the seat. Also got a marine deep cycle battery for the lights and have two port so you can run a light from each side of the stand, will put pic's of it up tomm. Used an old extension cord for the lights and drilled holes in the frame to run it threw the fram as to hide the cord,and so you wont trip over it, have a space made just for the battery. Chris would like the ladder


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> I have made 4 of them and they had 2 seats, a bench,1 seat ,and now the one i just finished has 2 seats, I like a rail going all the way around so you have a steady gun rest. Made this new one with a ladder so you can get in and out much better. Last one you had to climb up on the tail gait and work your way to the seat. Also got a marine deep cycle battery for the lights and have two port so you can run a light from each side of the stand, will put pic's of it up tomm.


Bust out that new camera man! Time to work it out.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Will do put some swivel seats way comfy in it. Your gonna have to help me try it out Chris


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Will do put some swivel seats way comfy in it. Your gonna have to help me try it out Chris


I'm there, man! It's one heck of a drive but I can always take a car if I have to...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Well here is my hunting rig (no rack yet)









And the most effective way I have found to hide it in the open high desert country. Unfortunately it's gotta go to the shop when I do this... this time the roof is on national backorder with no ETA. Fun times.

















This is the cap and rack I had on the 1500 before I traded it in. Apparently this will fit on top of the 2500 so I may just put it on there and finish turning it into a high rack. I was just going to add a platform up top, and a detachable ladder to get up there. It's rated for 800 lbs I think....


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Furtaker said:


> I'M in the process of building a high rack and want to see what works and what doesn't. This is the start of mine and will post new pictures when I'm done with it. Look forward to see and find out what you are using!
> View attachment 1317


 Never built one, just looked at all the other setup's guys have built, Ques.- wonder if anyone has or seen where the chairs are mounted on a pedestal like a lazy Susan, so even if your by yourself you can rotate 360 by just moving your feet in the direction you want to go?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...btw, nice welding and nice corners !


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

it's done!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Good lookin' rig! Guess I didn't realize it was going on top of a Mule/UTV.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Ya I really like the mule better than my truck. I made it to fit in the back of any truck with a gooseneck ball for a quick change over incase the mule runs into trouble. I dont think it will happen but you never know.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice rig Furtaker.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sweet set up ! Nice welding but I bet she is a little heavy. But she will take alot of use too ! Very nice work for sure.

Has me thinking about my gator....


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I was really trying to keep the weight off of in me and a friend picked it up though. I bet it is less than 300 pounds. I used 14 ga square tubing so it is alot light than it looks. I can get on a lot more stands with this thing than my pick up. *The best part is you don't have to worry about anyone slamming the door!!!*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No slamming doors, drive down through tuff areas, not as big, ...you have lots of advantages !

I would still look into Line-x I think you would love it and it will make it even more quiet !

Again...great job. You should go into buisness


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Let me know if you need a 250lb test subject for that thing.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I tried line-x and they wanted $350 to spray it!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow great.....they gave you the discount.

That seems a bit high to me....when you can have a whole 8' bed done for about 600. Perhaps they are looking at it in a differant light.

Well....it was a thought. I love the stuff myself, all my beds over the rails by 8" and rockers get it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey...do you think it would hold Chris and I ...that would = 500 lbs,,,,lets rock and roll'n


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

It will be tested soon I hope! The moon is too bright!


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I would like to hunt wit all of you! We will start making plans soon.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ahhh man...too bad you do not have snow. Full moon and snow = no lights needed. Scopes are kidda hard to use though


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

View attachment 2105
Ok here are some of the pic's for the stand I just built-
View attachment 2104
Sorry kinda real bad pic's just learning new camera


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> View attachment 2105
> Ok here are some of the pic's for the stand I just built-
> View attachment 2104
> Sorry kinda real bad pic's just learning new camera


Not to worry, we have a professional photographer on staff for any camera question's!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey fur if you can tell Hassel has a funny bone !!!










There are a few of us who are challenged


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes very much!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW...i am one of those challenged guys...just ask Yote.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

It is only cause i didnt know the proper setting for the camera to take pic's that would fit on here, and im a new guy to takin pic's but am workin on the camera issue and hopefully the picture taking one as well


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> It is only cause i didnt know the proper setting for the camera to take pic's that would fit on here, and im a new guy to takin pic's but am workin on the camera issue and hopefully the picture taking one as well


The smaller camera's are nice as long as you don't get too many bell's and whistles with it cause if you don't use it often and know what all the buttons are for, when you need a pic. you forget how to operate it. Been there- done that.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

What roughneck sent me....


----------

